# Serendipity



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Some of the best fishing trips are spur of the moment, unplanned adventures. 

Such was the case last Saturday as four of us, from our fly fishing club, joined up for an impromptu journey to the San Marcos river. 

A blustery, mid-afternoon thunderstorm threatened our fishing, but only sprinkled some welcomed raindrops. 
A hot and windy July day, turned cool and calm, perfect for a float down the river.

Bright and beautiful sunfish were plentiful, but the bigger bass were playing hide and seek with us. Not until just before sunset did they come out to play. However, it was worth the wait to see them dash and crash into poppers presented into the swift current at the base of the high banks.

A shining half moon waved farewell as we shifted our gear from truck to truck and bade farewell to another memorable river trip.

Let's go fishing


----------



## jblrail (Mar 31, 2005)

*Thanks to FlyfishingMike*

Mike thanks for all the photos. Over a period of time it rekindled the fire and tomorrow I make my first trip with my flyrod in maybe 8-10 years. I was looking for Accardo bugs but since they aren't readily available I decided to make my own. No pics at this time but they are 2 different lengths of a 1/4 in dowel, each painted in white acrylic but with a different hook setup in each. I used a piece of unraveled white nylon cord on each to cover the hook, painted on a set of eyes, and test floated them in the sink. Actually, they setup fine and the rubber band legs, actually moved when I pulled the bug. These are not examples of polished construction nor do I have a clue what will happen tomorrow but I wanted to thank you for the photos and well-crafted script that always accompany your photos. Serendipity, indeed.


----------

